# Potato overload



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I have an abundance of potatoes and nowhere really cool to store so been canning cubed potatoes. Anyone have any good potato based recipes for canning? I know tater soup is a no go because of dairy and totally stumped on this one. Thanks y'all!


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

When we have an excess, we cube or slice them and just can them like that for use in other recipes, or we dehydrate them.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I just published a new ebook on how to can and use canned potatoes (with a bonus section on how to can caramelized onions.)
Canned Potatoes and Recipes


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*mashed potatoes*

You can empty a jar of canned potatoes into a pot and boil them. If they need a little more water, please add it. When the potatoes are done, drain the water and mash them. I have not made mashed potatoes without dairy, but I am sure it can be done.

Canned potatoes can be used in soups, stews, and cooked with other vegetables.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd slice them thin or cube them, steam for 6 mins and then dehydrate them for long term storage. You can certainly make mashed potatoes without dairy but you'll need to up the flavor a bit by adding some herbs like dill or rosemary or something like chives or garlic.
you could use the mashed potatoes to make potato cakes or even to cover a nice shepherd's pie ( num)
theres nothing wrong with a good hearty fried potatoes ( and onions and sweet peppers) for a side dish.
you could certainly roast the cubed canned potatoes real quick in a hot oven with some herbs.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Use them to make corned beef hash and then can.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

PamsPride said:


> I just published a new ebook on how to can and use canned potatoes (with a bonus section on how to can caramelized onions.)
> Canned Potatoes and Recipes


Fantastic! Can't wait to read it.


----------

